# Lease Agreement



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone have a lease agreement for hay land that you’re willing to share?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , it's called a deed . Just buy the land!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

HAYcorey said:


> Anyone have a lease agreement for hay land that you're willing to share?


There isn't a one size fits all lease.Could be cash or shares.Some even buy back a share of the hay for market value.It's different in different parts of the country.Big difference in what a person calls hay ground also.Here it has to compete with corn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is simple and straight to the point....lists the term (1,3,5 yrs) the amount per year, any concerns and responsibilities (taxes, land use, etc) length of notification of cancellation. Really simple to cover my posterior....


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

broadriverhay said:


> Yeah , it's called a deed . Just buy the land!!


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

If I could find your Bitcoin password you were looking for last week ????


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Mine is simple and straight to the point....lists the term (1,3,5 yrs) the amount per year, any concerns and responsibilities (taxes, land use, etc) length of notification of cancellation. Really simple to cover my posterior....


+1, unfortunately mine land rent agreement is verbal (not even a handshake, loooonnnng time neighbor).

Or you could get an attorney involved, end up with several trees worth of paper, that no one could read/understand.  Oh, almost forgot your pocket book most likely will be lighter, too.

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Matthew 5:37 But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil.

Unfortunately, it doesn't always work out that well for everyone. I'm happy to say that in my case it has. I rent hay ground from 2 neighbors, both on verbal agreements. One neighboring farm is going on 31 years, same owner. The other one is also around 30 years, but is now on the third owner. I am very fortunate to have never had any disputes.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

List acres , amount per acre, when payment or payments are due, length of time one calendar year or Dec 31, multiple years, hay only or row crops. Now this is getting out there but can you hunt it or does the owner hunt it. Then it can get really detailed such as fertility, fence line maintenance, paths and driveways. Better to have something in writing if you are dealing with someone from the city that just bought the land or if family is involved or in case the owner passes away.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You have a good point And I have rented over the years both ways. I ran into farm for just shy of 40 years. The owner would call me every 2 months. He lived 800 miles away and had only set foot on the property 3 or 4 times in that 40 years And that was a handshake deal.... I read it a large piece of ground from the local municipality And the lease was close to 40 pages, Did outlined everything including all farming practices, It required no till and cover crops. It did everything details on when and how soil samples were to be taken when and how fertilizer was to be applied. Where to exit each field and where to enter each field... The rules were not that restrictive that I could not farm it profitably, Even though it was very detailed it was more of a common sense type thing , Just to keep A neglectful or sloppy operator in check and yet many were scared of it. So I agree detailed lease is good...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

HAYcorey said:


> broadriverhay said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah , it's called a deed . Just buy the land!!


 acretrader.com


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

If you cannot write it yourself and both sign it. More so you remember what all you agreed to after you had time to forget, its not worth doing.

My grandfather leased 320 acres in 1929, I am still grazing it today. One grandson of the owner farmed it in 47 or 48 after he was out of the army from WW2. He made way less than having a job in town, my dad got the lease back. My dad retired from farming to only running cows in 74. The owner (a different grandson) ran his cows on it. In 1978 he asked me to farm it and financed seed and fertilizer for me. Price of barley and weather made me decide in 2016 I did not want to farm anymore. Been pasturing it ever since. Nothing in writing in my time other than a few hand written lines to keep government happy with crop subsites from the old days of acreage controls and now crop insurance.

A billionaire has been buying the neighborhood since about 2014. Started in almonds and pistachios a 100 miles away mid 90's. Has better than 120,000 acres of them. Started here for the wine business. Bought a 320 beside the one my family has been renting since 29. I have farmed 21 acres of hay on it for 40 years the same type lease as the other. I figured I was done on the 21 this summer when hay was off. Grapes for wine are in over production so no planting of grapes. Manager comes to me would I rent for $1 a year so they don't have to mower weeds. :huh: The trick is 12 page lease I cannot understand. I cannot use well water off property( there never has been any irrigation of Feld crops here, just drip on grapes), no new weeds and on and on. They keep removing pages as I ask but, but how far out do I want my neck. Oh the mister big is a lawyer before he became the big time farmer Stewart Resnick. Also the king of selling irrigation water to LA. So fun being the little fish with the sharks.


----------

